# To ACSI or not to ACSI?



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

Thinking of having a week in Rudesheim. I can stay at either Camping Rudesheim am Rhein at £160 or next door but one, at Camping Geisenheim am Rhein for £100. Then there is Campingplatz Geisenheim which appears to be in between the two, or maybe its part of the other!
Is one really worth £60 more than the other, and which is best?
There's only one way to find out.......... ask the members.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

We were defeated by the floods and had to move uphill. Stayed at the Ponyland site (CC) it was fine. E16 / night I think. Mrs b not here to confirm right now..... :roll: 

Transport was by bus down into town though. Too far to walk and a bit steep for my little Vespa two up..

Nice little site.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Not worth two ****es in my opinion unless you plan on going out of season, lots of campsites have the ACSI sticker on the window but I found very few accepting them

Sticker said ACSI INSPECTED


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

chiefwigwam said:


> Not worth two ****es in my opinion unless you plan on going out of season, lots of campsites have the ACSI sticker on the window but I found very few accepting them
> 
> Sticker said ACSI INSPECTED


The ACSI book and the Camping Card website will tell you which sites are included in the discount scheme. It will also tell you opening dates, when the 'low season' is for each site and how much you'll pay (not including local taxes).

We usually go to France in April and/or September/October and find the card rapidly pays for itself. We are possibly going mid August this year and would expect that towards the end of August there will be 'low season' sites available. I'm not sure how this applies outside of France but it's easy to check on the website.

Chris


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

chiefwigwam said:


> Not worth two ****es in my opinion unless you plan on going out of season, lots of campsites have the ACSI sticker on the window but I found very few accepting them
> 
> Sticker said ACSI INSPECTED


It's your own fault if you go to an ACSI inspected site rather than one that takes the ASCI card. Many sites take the card up to July 7 and start again at the end of August. Well worth the money and will pay for itself in 2 nights compared with what you would normally pay.

Mike


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Just back from a 7 week trip mainly using ASCI sites and Aires etc all sites accepted the card ,priced at 16 euros. Only one site did not accept the card and that was not in the book !!!!.
In our case the card paid for in two nights by what we saved over the standard site rate. Best deal we had on the trip so next year the ACCI card is a MUST.But we go out of season May/June Sept/Oct.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

All the acsi site we used were discounted till July 1... the discount did work but wont out of season.

We did arrive at two sites in Germany that did not offer the discounted rate dispite being in the book and all signage well visible. Just a No... No discussion. No discount. We drove away from one of them where the person was quite abrupt etc and seemed put out at having been asked if the discount applied. Quite ''grumpy''..... :? 

AB13CHB


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

repays for itself very quickly in my experience

But we travel out of season

And have a standing order for the books delivered yearly at a discounted cost

There are a number of ASCI inspected sites that are not part of the scheme and I suppose that gives a bench mark to the standards of the site 

5 Days in Assisi, saved enough for several years purchases  

Aldra


----------

